# #QUESTION: Should the Atkins proposals get built???



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

EMIRATES MEDIA HEADQUARTERS 










Status : Winner of limited design competition
This competition winning Headquarters building deals with the complex nature of the design brief. A areful integration of the secure and restricted TV and radio studio areas are seamlessly integrated with the public, commercial and office spaces in this iconic building portraying the image and aspirations of the Abu Dhabi based communications network.

The building form is broken down into three distinct forms: the 23-storey office tower with the uppermost three floors reserved for VIP use; the communication mast towering to a height of 15Cm and five storey podium at ground level. The focal point of the whole composition is the floating bronze-clad sphere. Suspended from the 23rd floor, this volume will house the Chairman's office and private theatre.



AL KAZIM TOWERS










Location : Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Client : Al Kazim Group of Companies

Size : Total built up area: 137,000sqm

Features : Tower one: 45 storeys, 
Tower two: 45 storeys
490 apartments, 700 car parking spaces, 
Swimming pool, gymnasium

Status : Concept Design

Merits : Winner of limited design competition
Strategically located in Dubai Media City, this competition winning twin tower development stands facing the Arabian Gulf. This innovative design incorporates three wind turbines with giant propellers aimed to harness the power of the northwesterly breeze, thus generating a substantial part of the electricity required to service the towers.

The towers accommodate 490 apartments in a combination of one-bedroom, two-bedroom and three-bedroom configurations. Car parking is moved to the basement and podium level which also houses the health club and swimming pool.


UNNAMED MARINA TOWER










Location : Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Client : Confidential

Size : Total built up area: 82,700sqm

Features : 60 storeys
55 storeys of residential apartments
218 apartments, Two-storey penthouse
Two-storey basement,
Ground and three-storey parking,
406 car parking spaces

Status : Concept design
This 60-storey residential building is carried by three stone clad structural 'legs' that are part of the unique form-making features of the building. These join at the apex, supporting a mast that extends the overall height of the building to 330m in total.

The 55 residential floors are a combination of two-bedroom, three-bedroom and four-bedroom apartments all with a sea view. Recreational facilities are located on the podium deck level with an 'infinity-edge' pool, also facing the sea.




OASIS TOWERS










Location : Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Client : Confidential

Size : Total built up area: 122,204sqm

Features : Tower one: 30 storeys,
154 rooms and 140 serviced apartments
Tower two: 40 storeys, 210 apartments
Basement parking for 900 cars

Status : Concept design
The twin tower proposal for Oasis Towers is linked by the triple volume foyer of the hotel tower that will house restaurants, retail outlets, conference rooms and auditoriums. The proposed location for this development is Dubai Marina. A bridge link connects the development with that of the Oasis hotel opposite.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this sub-forum is just for approved and uc towers
this one is just a proposal
if we'd post every possible tower,... oh my

i moved it to normal forum and opened a discussion about if the atkins towers should get built


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh, ok sry, didnt know, but too bad,


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

i love atkins and what they are doing throughout the gulf..


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

no doubt, atkins is one of the best designers world-wide
very modern and futuristic but not too much of it
if i had to make the decision i would approve all of them


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

these guys have the best designs, i mean pure genius and extra appeal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe everybody has to take atkins as an example


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

the first one is one word-YUK
60 story beauty is cool


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

AL KAZIM TOWERS
ok yes please love these ones
UNNAMED MARINA TOWER is not great but still one of kind


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

The 60-story tower is okay but its already too similar to al salam and damas towers. My favourites are the Oasis Towers.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

OASIS TOWERS
dull and low rise


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Is this WS Atkins, architects of the Burj al Arab?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes.


----------

